# Best Goggles for Low Light - 2021/2022 Guide by Marian



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

Great info, thank you! 

I recently switched to an Anon M4 for MFI, and I’m struggling to find something like Smith’s Storm Yellow. Might have to give the Cloudy Burst a try.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

justin_c said:


> Great info, thank you!
> 
> I recently switched to an Anon M4 for MFI, and I’m struggling to find something like Smith’s Storm Yellow. Might have to give the Cloudy Burst a try.


Squad XL that has Yellow Storm in Combo is pretty rare,I bought mine XL lens separately for around 40$ on sale. But if you can get Cloud Burst for your M4 that's the best option you have right now. M4 are awesome too


----------



## gregory49 (Sep 15, 2018)

I use Anon but the old zeiss lenses. I had a similar experience with the hi pink oakleys, very bright but poor contrast, I switched to the prizm rose and it’s much better, check that one out if you can! I still like Anon better all around, the ease of switching lenses let’s me have one frame and 4 lenses for every situation.


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m a little surprised to see the happy lenses scoring so high. Was debating between perceive and ChromaPop but will have to reconsider. Nothing worse than a white out day when you can’t see shit. I’ve been using cheap amazon lenses so time to step it up.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

may8705 said:


> I’m a little surprised to see the happy lenses scoring so high. Was debating between perceive and ChromaPop but will have to reconsider. Nothing worse than a white out day when you can’t see shit. I’ve been using cheap amazon lenses so time to step it up.


Well, Spy was the only company making S0 lens with any technology. Now we have also Clear Prizm - I need to test them too. Anyway, LL Green is very nice, really good for Low light.


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

Do you find yellow lenses better when its snowing / white out / foggy (Yellow storm flash, LL Yellow w/ Green spectra) vs. pink lenses (Infrared, Cloud Burst, Hi Pink Prizm)?


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

refdog2400 said:


> Do you find yellow lenses better when its snowing / white out / foggy (Yellow storm flash, LL Yellow w/ Green spectra) vs. pink lenses (Infrared, Cloud Burst, Hi Pink Prizm)?


Depends on you, yellow doesn’t work for me, last i tried was dragon lumalens, Oakley hi pink works great, rose so so, my daughter likes yellow and doesn’t like rose. It is very individual


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Clearly clear gives clarity and maybe clearvoyance. With any goggle


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

refdog2400 said:


> Do you find yellow lenses better when its snowing / white out / foggy (Yellow storm flash, LL Yellow w/ Green spectra) vs. pink lenses (Infrared, Cloud Burst, Hi Pink Prizm)?


It seems I'm not affected by lens color that much. I really like Yellow Storm, LL Yellow with Green, Infrared and Cloud Burst. I don't like Permission lenses, Hi Pink/Rose Prizm for example. But both Cloud Burst and Infrared doesn't make lenses so "red" as hi pinks for example.





DaveMcI said:


> Clearly clear gives clarity and maybe clearvoyance. With any goggle


Any decent Contrast Technology S1 lens will be better than S0/Clear without it.


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

Infrared and Cloud Burst - are they also good at night? Assume Yellow Storm, LL Yellow with Green are better than the others at night.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I love prism rose, need to try hi pink. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

refdog2400 said:


> Infrared and Cloud Burst - are they also good at night? Assume Yellow Storm, LL Yellow with Green are better than the others at night.


Imho all S1 lenses with ~45%VLT and contrast-enhanced technology are good for night riding. I don't see much difference between Clear Spy with Happy Lens and Cloud Burst for example. So IMHO , it's all about the lens color you personally like more. 
The difference is noticeable in low light conditions in the forest, or when you charging on powder, and everything is flat - then this 1% difference between lenses matters.


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone have experience with the old Anon Sonar Zeiss lens?

I've tried the Anon cloudy burst - bright but could use more contrast in a whiteout.

Would Sonar Blue or Sonar Infrared add more contrast?


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

So you're saying you've tried the Perceive Cloudy Burst and wanted more contrast? I'm just asking because I was looking at the Cloudy Burst as an option for more contrast but maybe I'll just skip it.


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

Maybe its just my eyes but I found it similar to a non-prizm persimmon.

I'm wondering if something like sonar blue or amber would have more contrast - I'd be ok with lower VLT.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

refdog2400 said:


> Maybe its just my eyes but I found it similar to a non-prizm persimmon.
> 
> I'm wondering if something like sonar blue or amber would have more contrast - I'd be ok with lower VLT.


I have 2 pairs of anon Syncs. One set with the sonar infrared and sonar bronze. The other set with perceive cloudy burst and sunny red. Is there a difference ?

To me I find more contrast with the cloudy burst on flat light days over the infrared. But on the other hand I tend to use the Sonar bronze over the perceive sunny red on bright days. 

Everyone’s eyes are different after 25Plus years or riding and many pairs of goggles owned. I know I just prefer a persimmon base lens.
I loved my prizm lineminers for fit/comfort/and field of view but the rose base lens bugged my eyes I had the sapphire lens almost gave me vertigo most days so I sold them. 

But will you notice a big difference between the 2 ? most likely not but you will most likely find you will like one more than the other. 

Just my two cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks that's helpful - looks like above a certain threshold things simply become personal preferences


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

refdog2400 said:


> Anyone have experience with the old Anon Sonar Zeiss lens?
> 
> I've tried the Anon cloudy burst - bright but could use more contrast in a whiteout.
> 
> Would Sonar Blue or Sonar Infrared add more contrast?


Perceive Cloud Burst is best what Anon can offer. If you need more - Smith Chromapop Storm Yellow. 

Best you can get is Spy Happy Lens Clear. Didn't try Prizm clear yet, but I rode in total whiteout in fog in this Clear Spys, and I SAW something...when all others failed to deliver anything. 
It wasn't great, but it was ...at least  If you know what I mean.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Canuck said:


> I have 2 pairs of anon Syncs. One set with the sonar infrared and sonar bronze. The other set with perceive cloudy burst and sunny red. Is there a difference ?
> 
> To me I find more contrast with the cloudy burst on flat light days over the infrared. But on the other hand I tend to use the Sonar bronze over the perceive sunny red on bright days.
> 
> ...


You make like permission, but when you compare for example Prizm Permission, to even High Pink it's so fcking dark, not to mention other S1 lenses from other brands. That It's unusable in a whiteout in trees. Just no, and I also like permissions.
You just need this 55-60% Light at least in these days to be able to see in dark places.

Personal preference is of course a factor, but not that big as people think. At least that's what I got from a friends feedback, who I constantly gave different goggles to help me do the testing and to help me make my judgment as less biased as I can.


----------

